# Well, we are sitting on #19!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a great weekend of agility! After being on the road for a week with the dogs visiting family, I am thrilled with how the dogs did the last three days. Both went 5 for 6 over three days, picking up two double-q's each.

That means.... Mira is now sitting on 19 double-q's!!!!  She needs one more for her MACH2!!!! :crossfing We trial again in two weeks.

Just a few pics

Mira and I pre-run yesterday


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! To both of you!!! What an accomplishment!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic, what a weekend!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Huge congrats!.I love yr dogs!.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This is very exciting!! You guys have had an awesome year!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  That is incredible


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to come to the MACH 2 Party!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!!! Come on over!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats to you both on a tremendous year! Way to go and I am proud to say I know you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you guys are amazing!!! I want to come to the MACH2 party, too! 
Huge congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW...Just...WOW! You and your dogs continue to amaze!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations and I love the picture!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, that's awesome!!!

Where will you be in two weeks? If you'll be at VHOC we would love to watch Mira get her MACH 2.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!

Denise, we have a trial down here, so we will not be doing the VHOC trial. Good luck if you are entered though!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Mira, Go Mira, Go Mira!


----------

